# [SOLVED]HP 2100 webcam

## ursusca

Hello everyone,

I am using HP webcam 2100. As I try to load the "uvcvideo" module I get the following error:

```
# modprobe uvcvideo

FATAL: Error inserting uvcvideo (/lib/modules/2.6.38-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/media/video/uvc/uvcvideo.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
```

and the output of dmesg is:

```
uvcvideo: Unknown symbol video_devdata (err 0)

uvcvideo: Unknown symbol v4l_printk_ioctl (err 0)

uvcvideo: Unknown symbol video_unregister_device (err 0)

uvcvideo: Unknown symbol video_device_alloc (err 0)

uvcvideo: Unknown symbol video_register_device (err 0)

uvcvideo: Unknown symbol video_usercopy (err 0)

uvcvideo: Unknown symbol video_device_release (err 0)

uvcvideo: Unknown symbol video_devdata (err 0)

uvcvideo: Unknown symbol v4l_printk_ioctl (err 0)

uvcvideo: Unknown symbol video_unregister_device (err 0)

uvcvideo: Unknown symbol video_device_alloc (err 0)

uvcvideo: Unknown symbol video_register_device (err 0)

uvcvideo: Unknown symbol video_usercopy (err 0)

uvcvideo: Unknown symbol video_device_release (err 0)

uvcvideo: Unknown symbol video_devdata (err 0)

uvcvideo: Unknown symbol v4l_printk_ioctl (err 0)

uvcvideo: Unknown symbol video_unregister_device (err 0)

uvcvideo: Unknown symbol video_device_alloc (err 0)

uvcvideo: Unknown symbol video_register_device (err 0)

uvcvideo: Unknown symbol video_usercopy (err 0)

uvcvideo: Unknown symbol video_device_release (err 0)

uvcvideo: Unknown symbol video_devdata (err 0)

uvcvideo: Unknown symbol v4l_printk_ioctl (err 0)

uvcvideo: Unknown symbol video_unregister_device (err 0)

uvcvideo: Unknown symbol video_device_alloc (err 0)

uvcvideo: Unknown symbol video_register_device (err 0)

uvcvideo: Unknown symbol video_usercopy (err 0)

uvcvideo: Unknown symbol video_device_release (err 0)

```

additional info:

```
# lsusb

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 04f2:a149 Chicony Electronics Co., Ltd 

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 007 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 003 Device 002: ID 046d:c040 Logitech, Inc. Corded Tilt-Wheel Mouse

```

```

# lsusb -v -d 04f2:a149

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 04f2:a149 Chicony Electronics Co., Ltd

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               2.00

  bDeviceClass          239 Miscellaneous Device

  bDeviceSubClass         2 ?

  bDeviceProtocol         1 Interface Association

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  idVendor           0x04f2 Chicony Electronics Co., Ltd

  idProduct          0xa149 

  bcdDevice            2.10

  iManufacturer           2  

  iProduct                1 HP Webcam 2100

  iSerial                 0 

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength         1082

    bNumInterfaces          5

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0 

    bmAttributes         0x80

      (Bus Powered)

    MaxPower              500mA

    Interface Association:

      bLength                 8

      bDescriptorType        11

      bFirstInterface         0

      bInterfaceCount         2

      bFunctionClass         14 Video

      bFunctionSubClass       3 Video Interface Collection

      bFunctionProtocol       0 

      iFunction               5 HP Webcam 2100

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass        14 Video

      bInterfaceSubClass      1 Video Control

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 

      iInterface              5 HP Webcam 2100

      VideoControl Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                13

        bDescriptorType        36

        bDescriptorSubtype      1 (HEADER)

        bcdUVC               1.00

        wTotalLength          103

        dwClockFrequency       15.000000MHz

        bInCollection           1

        baInterfaceNr( 0)       1

      VideoControl Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                 9

        bDescriptorType        36

        bDescriptorSubtype      3 (OUTPUT_TERMINAL)

        bTerminalID             2

        wTerminalType      0x0101 USB Streaming

        bAssocTerminal          0

        bSourceID               5

        iTerminal               0 

      VideoControl Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                26

        bDescriptorType        36

        bDescriptorSubtype      6 (EXTENSION_UNIT)

        bUnitID                 4

        guidExtensionCode         {7033f028-1163-2e4a-ba2c-6890eb334016}

        bNumControl             8

        bNrPins                 1

        baSourceID( 0)          3

        bControlSize            1

        bmControls( 0)       0x3f

        iExtension              0 

      VideoControl Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                26

        bDescriptorType        36

        bDescriptorSubtype      6 (EXTENSION_UNIT)

        bUnitID                 5

        guidExtensionCode         {3fae1228-d7bc-114e-a357-6f1edef7d61d}

        bNumControl             8

        bNrPins                 1

        baSourceID( 0)          4

        bControlSize            1

        bmControls( 0)       0x00

        iExtension              0 

      VideoControl Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                18

        bDescriptorType        36

        bDescriptorSubtype      2 (INPUT_TERMINAL)

        bTerminalID             1

        wTerminalType      0x0201 Camera Sensor

        bAssocTerminal          0

        iTerminal               0 

        wObjectiveFocalLengthMin      0

        wObjectiveFocalLengthMax      0

        wOcularFocalLength            0

        bControlSize                  3

        bmControls           0x00000a0a

          Auto-Exposure Mode

          Exposure Time (Absolute)

          Zoom (Absolute)

          PanTilt (Absolute)

      VideoControl Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                11

        bDescriptorType        36

        bDescriptorSubtype      5 (PROCESSING_UNIT)

      Warning: Descriptor too short

        bUnitID                 3

        bSourceID               1

        wMaxMultiplier          0

        bControlSize            2

        bmControls     0x0000177f

          Brightness

          Contrast

          Hue

          Saturation

          Sharpness

          Gamma

          White Balance Temperature

          Backlight Compensation

          Gain

          Power Line Frequency

          White Balance Temperature, Auto

        iProcessing             0 

        bmVideoStandards     0x48

          SECAM - 625/50

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x83  EP 3 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0010  1x 16 bytes

        bInterval               6

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           0

      bInterfaceClass        14 Video

      bInterfaceSubClass      2 Video Streaming

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 

      iInterface              0 

      VideoStreaming Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                            15

        bDescriptorType                    36

        bDescriptorSubtype                  1 (INPUT_HEADER)

        bNumFormats                         2

        wTotalLength                      692

        bEndPointAddress                  129

        bmInfo                              0

        bTerminalLink                       2

        bStillCaptureMethod                 2

        bTriggerSupport                     1

        bTriggerUsage                       1

        bControlSize                        1

        bmaControls( 0)                    27

        bmaControls( 1)                    27

      VideoStreaming Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                            27

        bDescriptorType                    36

        bDescriptorSubtype                  4 (FORMAT_UNCOMPRESSED)

        bFormatIndex                        1

        bNumFrameDescriptors                6

        guidFormat                            {59555932-0000-1000-8000-00aa00389b71}

        bBitsPerPixel                      16

        bDefaultFrameIndex                  1

        bAspectRatioX                       0

        bAspectRatioY                       0

        bmInterlaceFlags                 0x00

          Interlaced stream or variable: No

          Fields per frame: 2 fields

          Field 1 first: No

          Field pattern: Field 1 only

          bCopyProtect                      0

      VideoStreaming Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                            50

        bDescriptorType                    36

        bDescriptorSubtype                  5 (FRAME_UNCOMPRESSED)

        bFrameIndex                         1

        bmCapabilities                   0x00

          Still image unsupported

        wWidth                            640

        wHeight                           480

        dwMinBitRate                  3072000

        dwMaxBitRate                 18432000

        dwMaxVideoFrameBufferSize      614400

        dwDefaultFrameInterval         333333

        bFrameIntervalType                  6

        dwFrameInterval( 0)            333333

        dwFrameInterval( 1)            400000

        dwFrameInterval( 2)            500000

        dwFrameInterval( 3)            666666

        dwFrameInterval( 4)           1000000

        dwFrameInterval( 5)           2000000

      VideoStreaming Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                            50

        bDescriptorType                    36

        bDescriptorSubtype                  5 (FRAME_UNCOMPRESSED)

        bFrameIndex                         2

        bmCapabilities                   0x00

          Still image unsupported

        wWidth                            352

        wHeight                           288

        dwMinBitRate                  1013760

        dwMaxBitRate                  6082560

        dwMaxVideoFrameBufferSize      202752

        dwDefaultFrameInterval         333333

        bFrameIntervalType                  6

        dwFrameInterval( 0)            333333

        dwFrameInterval( 1)            400000

        dwFrameInterval( 2)            500000

        dwFrameInterval( 3)            666666

        dwFrameInterval( 4)           1000000

        dwFrameInterval( 5)           2000000

      VideoStreaming Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                            50

        bDescriptorType                    36

        bDescriptorSubtype                  5 (FRAME_UNCOMPRESSED)

        bFrameIndex                         3

        bmCapabilities                   0x00

          Still image unsupported

        wWidth                            320

        wHeight                           240

        dwMinBitRate                   768000

        dwMaxBitRate                  4608000

        dwMaxVideoFrameBufferSize      153600

        dwDefaultFrameInterval         333333

        bFrameIntervalType                  6

        dwFrameInterval( 0)            333333

        dwFrameInterval( 1)            400000

        dwFrameInterval( 2)            500000

        dwFrameInterval( 3)            666666

        dwFrameInterval( 4)           1000000

        dwFrameInterval( 5)           2000000

      VideoStreaming Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                            50

        bDescriptorType                    36

        bDescriptorSubtype                  5 (FRAME_UNCOMPRESSED)

        bFrameIndex                         4

        bmCapabilities                   0x00

          Still image unsupported

        wWidth                            176

        wHeight                           144

        dwMinBitRate                   253440

        dwMaxBitRate                  1520640

        dwMaxVideoFrameBufferSize       50688

        dwDefaultFrameInterval         333333

        bFrameIntervalType                  6

        dwFrameInterval( 0)            333333

        dwFrameInterval( 1)            400000

        dwFrameInterval( 2)            500000

        dwFrameInterval( 3)            666666

        dwFrameInterval( 4)           1000000

        dwFrameInterval( 5)           2000000

      VideoStreaming Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                            50

        bDescriptorType                    36

        bDescriptorSubtype                  5 (FRAME_UNCOMPRESSED)

        bFrameIndex                         5

        bmCapabilities                   0x00

          Still image unsupported

        wWidth                            160

        wHeight                           120

        dwMinBitRate                   192000

        dwMaxBitRate                  1152000

        dwMaxVideoFrameBufferSize       38400

        dwDefaultFrameInterval         333333

        bFrameIntervalType                  6

        dwFrameInterval( 0)            333333

        dwFrameInterval( 1)            400000

        dwFrameInterval( 2)            500000

        dwFrameInterval( 3)            666666

        dwFrameInterval( 4)           1000000

        dwFrameInterval( 5)           2000000

      VideoStreaming Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                            34

        bDescriptorType                    36

        bDescriptorSubtype                  5 (FRAME_UNCOMPRESSED)

        bFrameIndex                         6

        bmCapabilities                   0x00

          Still image unsupported

        wWidth                           1280

        wHeight                          1024

        dwMinBitRate                 13107200

        dwMaxBitRate                 23592960

        dwMaxVideoFrameBufferSize     2621440

        dwDefaultFrameInterval        1111111

        bFrameIntervalType                  2

        dwFrameInterval( 0)           1111111

        dwFrameInterval( 1)           2000000

      VideoStreaming Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                            30

        bDescriptorType                    36

        bDescriptorSubtype                  3 (STILL_IMAGE_FRAME)

        bEndpointAddress                    0

        bNumImageSizePatterns               6

        wWidth( 0)                       1280

        wHeight( 0)                      1024

        wWidth( 1)                        640

        wHeight( 1)                       480

        wWidth( 2)                        352

        wHeight( 2)                       288

        wWidth( 3)                        320

        wHeight( 3)                       240

        wWidth( 4)                        176

        wHeight( 4)                       144

        wWidth( 5)                        160

        wHeight( 5)                       120

        bNumCompressionPatterns             6

      VideoStreaming Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                            11

        bDescriptorType                    36

        bDescriptorSubtype                  6 (FORMAT_MJPEG)

        bFormatIndex                        2

        bNumFrameDescriptors                6

        bFlags                              0

          Fixed-size samples: No

        bDefaultFrameIndex                  1

        bAspectRatioX                       0

        bAspectRatioY                       0

        bmInterlaceFlags                 0x00

          Interlaced stream or variable: No

          Fields per frame: 1 fields

          Field 1 first: No

          Field pattern: Field 1 only

          bCopyProtect                      0

      VideoStreaming Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                            50

        bDescriptorType                    36

        bDescriptorSubtype                  7 (FRAME_MJPEG)

        bFrameIndex                         1

        bmCapabilities                   0x00

          Still image unsupported

        wWidth                            640

        wHeight                           480

        dwMinBitRate                   384000

        dwMaxBitRate                  2304000

        dwMaxVideoFrameBufferSize       76800

        dwDefaultFrameInterval         333333

        bFrameIntervalType                  6

        dwFrameInterval( 0)            333333

        dwFrameInterval( 1)            400000

        dwFrameInterval( 2)            500000

        dwFrameInterval( 3)            666666

        dwFrameInterval( 4)           1000000

        dwFrameInterval( 5)           2000000

      VideoStreaming Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                            50

        bDescriptorType                    36

        bDescriptorSubtype                  7 (FRAME_MJPEG)

        bFrameIndex                         2

        bmCapabilities                   0x00

          Still image unsupported

        wWidth                            352

        wHeight                           288

        dwMinBitRate                   126720

        dwMaxBitRate                   760320

        dwMaxVideoFrameBufferSize       25344

        dwDefaultFrameInterval         333333

        bFrameIntervalType                  6

        dwFrameInterval( 0)            333333

        dwFrameInterval( 1)            400000

        dwFrameInterval( 2)            500000

        dwFrameInterval( 3)            666666

        dwFrameInterval( 4)           1000000

        dwFrameInterval( 5)           2000000

      VideoStreaming Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                            50

        bDescriptorType                    36

        bDescriptorSubtype                  7 (FRAME_MJPEG)

        bFrameIndex                         3

        bmCapabilities                   0x00

          Still image unsupported

        wWidth                            320

        wHeight                           240

        dwMinBitRate                    96000

        dwMaxBitRate                   576000

        dwMaxVideoFrameBufferSize       19200

        dwDefaultFrameInterval         333333

        bFrameIntervalType                  6

        dwFrameInterval( 0)            333333

        dwFrameInterval( 1)            400000

        dwFrameInterval( 2)            500000

        dwFrameInterval( 3)            666666

        dwFrameInterval( 4)           1000000

        dwFrameInterval( 5)           2000000

      VideoStreaming Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                            50

        bDescriptorType                    36

        bDescriptorSubtype                  7 (FRAME_MJPEG)

        bFrameIndex                         4

        bmCapabilities                   0x00

          Still image unsupported

        wWidth                            176

        wHeight                           144

        dwMinBitRate                    31680

        dwMaxBitRate                   190080

        dwMaxVideoFrameBufferSize        6336

        dwDefaultFrameInterval         333333

        bFrameIntervalType                  6

        dwFrameInterval( 0)            333333

        dwFrameInterval( 1)            400000

        dwFrameInterval( 2)            500000

        dwFrameInterval( 3)            666666

        dwFrameInterval( 4)           1000000

        dwFrameInterval( 5)           2000000

      VideoStreaming Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                            50

        bDescriptorType                    36

        bDescriptorSubtype                  7 (FRAME_MJPEG)

        bFrameIndex                         5

        bmCapabilities                   0x00

          Still image unsupported

        wWidth                            160

        wHeight                           120

        dwMinBitRate                    24000

        dwMaxBitRate                   144000

        dwMaxVideoFrameBufferSize        4800

        dwDefaultFrameInterval         333333

        bFrameIntervalType                  6

        dwFrameInterval( 0)            333333

        dwFrameInterval( 1)            400000

        dwFrameInterval( 2)            500000

        dwFrameInterval( 3)            666666

        dwFrameInterval( 4)           1000000

        dwFrameInterval( 5)           2000000

      VideoStreaming Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                            38

        bDescriptorType                    36

        bDescriptorSubtype                  7 (FRAME_MJPEG)

        bFrameIndex                         6

        bmCapabilities                   0x00

          Still image unsupported

        wWidth                           1280

        wHeight                          1024

        dwMinBitRate                  1638400

        dwMaxBitRate                  4915200

        dwMaxVideoFrameBufferSize      327680

        dwDefaultFrameInterval         666666

        bFrameIntervalType                  3

        dwFrameInterval( 0)            666666

        dwFrameInterval( 1)           1000000

        dwFrameInterval( 2)           2000000

      VideoStreaming Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                            31

        bDescriptorType                    36

        bDescriptorSubtype                  3 (STILL_IMAGE_FRAME)

        bEndpointAddress                    0

        bNumImageSizePatterns               6

        wWidth( 0)                       1280

        wHeight( 0)                      1024

        wWidth( 1)                        640

        wHeight( 1)                       480

        wWidth( 2)                        352

        wHeight( 2)                       288

        wWidth( 3)                        320

        wHeight( 3)                       240

        wWidth( 4)                        176

        wHeight( 4)                       144

        wWidth( 5)                        160

        wHeight( 5)                       120

        bNumCompressionPatterns             6

        bCompression( 0)                    0

      VideoStreaming Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                             6

        bDescriptorType                    36

        bDescriptorSubtype                 13 (COLORFORMAT)

        bColorPrimaries                     1 (BT.709,sRGB)

        bTransferCharacteristics            1 (BT.709)

        bMatrixCoefficients                 4 (SMPTE 170M (BT.601))

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting       1

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass        14 Video

      bInterfaceSubClass      2 Video Streaming

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            5

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               Asynchronous

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0080  1x 128 bytes

        bInterval               1

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting       2

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass        14 Video

      bInterfaceSubClass      2 Video Streaming

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            5

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               Asynchronous

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0100  1x 256 bytes

        bInterval               1

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting       3

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass        14 Video

      bInterfaceSubClass      2 Video Streaming

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            5

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               Asynchronous

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0320  1x 800 bytes

        bInterval               1

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting       4

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass        14 Video

      bInterfaceSubClass      2 Video Streaming

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            5

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               Asynchronous

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0b20  2x 800 bytes

        bInterval               1

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting       5

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass        14 Video

      bInterfaceSubClass      2 Video Streaming

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            5

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               Asynchronous

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x1320  3x 800 bytes

        bInterval               1

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting       6

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass        14 Video

      bInterfaceSubClass      2 Video Streaming

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            5

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               Asynchronous

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x1400  3x 1024 bytes

        bInterval               1

    Interface Association:

      bLength                 8

      bDescriptorType        11

      bFirstInterface         2

      bInterfaceCount         2

      bFunctionClass          1 Audio

      bFunctionSubClass       0 

      bFunctionProtocol       0 

      iFunction               4 USB2.0 Audio Device

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        2

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           0

      bInterfaceClass         1 Audio

      bInterfaceSubClass      1 Control Device

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 

      iInterface              4 USB2.0 Audio Device

      AudioControl Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                 9

        bDescriptorType        36

        bDescriptorSubtype      1 (HEADER)

        bcdADC               1.00

        wTotalLength           41

        bInCollection           1

        baInterfaceNr( 0)       3

      AudioControl Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                12

        bDescriptorType        36

        bDescriptorSubtype      2 (INPUT_TERMINAL)

        bTerminalID             1

        wTerminalType      0x0201 Microphone

        bAssocTerminal          0

        bNrChannels             1

        wChannelConfig     0x0000

        iChannelNames           0 

        iTerminal               0 

      AudioControl Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                11

        bDescriptorType        36

        bDescriptorSubtype      6 (FEATURE_UNIT)

        bUnitID                 2

        bSourceID               1

        bControlSize            2

        bmaControls( 0)      0x01

        bmaControls( 0)      0x00

          Mute Control

        bmaControls( 1)      0x02

        bmaControls( 1)      0x00

          Volume Control

        iFeature                0 

      AudioControl Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                 9

        bDescriptorType        36

        bDescriptorSubtype      3 (OUTPUT_TERMINAL)

        bTerminalID             3

        wTerminalType      0x0101 USB Streaming

        bAssocTerminal          0

        bSourceID               2

        iTerminal               0 

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        3

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           0

      bInterfaceClass         1 Audio

      bInterfaceSubClass      2 Streaming

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 

      iInterface              0 

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        3

      bAlternateSetting       1

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass         1 Audio

      bInterfaceSubClass      2 Streaming

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 

      iInterface              0 

      AudioStreaming Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType        36

        bDescriptorSubtype      1 (AS_GENERAL)

        bTerminalLink           3

        bDelay                  1 frames

        wFormatTag              1 PCM

      AudioStreaming Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                20

        bDescriptorType        36

        bDescriptorSubtype      2 (FORMAT_TYPE)

        bFormatType             1 (FORMAT_TYPE_I)

        bNrChannels             1

        bSubframeSize           2

        bBitResolution         16

        bSamFreqType            4 Discrete

        tSamFreq[ 0]         8000

        tSamFreq[ 1]        16000

        tSamFreq[ 2]        24000

        tSamFreq[ 3]        48000

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 9

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x84  EP 4 IN

        bmAttributes            5

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               Asynchronous

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0190  1x 400 bytes

        bInterval               4

        bRefresh                0

        bSynchAddress           0

        AudioControl Endpoint Descriptor:

          bLength                 7

          bDescriptorType        37

          bDescriptorSubtype      1 (EP_GENERAL)

          bmAttributes         0x01

            Sampling Frequency

          bLockDelayUnits         0 Undefined

          wLockDelay              0 Undefined

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        4

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass         3 Human Interface Device

      bInterfaceSubClass      0 No Subclass

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 None

      iInterface              0 

        HID Device Descriptor:

          bLength                 9

          bDescriptorType        33

          bcdHID               1.11

          bCountryCode            0 Not supported

          bNumDescriptors         1

          bDescriptorType        34 Report

          wDescriptorLength      24

         Report Descriptors: 

           ** UNAVAILABLE **

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x86  EP 6 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x000a  1x 10 bytes

        bInterval               1

Device Qualifier (for other device speed):

  bLength                10

  bDescriptorType         6

  bcdUSB               2.00

  bDeviceClass          239 Miscellaneous Device

  bDeviceSubClass         2 ?

  bDeviceProtocol         1 Interface Association

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  bNumConfigurations      1

Device Status:     0x0002

  (Bus Powered)

  Remote Wakeup Enabled

```

Is anyone able to help me, any help is highly appreciated.

Thanks

----------

## ursusca

I've tried with 2.6.37-gentoo-r4 kernel, the same  :Sad:  :

```
# modprobe uvcvideo 

FATAL: Error inserting uvcvideo (/lib/modules/2.6.37-gentoo-r4/kernel/drivers/media/video/uvc/uvcvideo.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

uvcvideo: Unknown symbol v4l_compat_translate_ioctl (err 0)

uvcvideo: Unknown symbol video_devdata (err 0)

uvcvideo: Unknown symbol v4l_printk_ioctl (err 0)

uvcvideo: Unknown symbol video_unregister_device (err 0)

uvcvideo: Unknown symbol video_device_alloc (err 0)

uvcvideo: Unknown symbol video_register_device (err 0)

uvcvideo: Unknown symbol video_usercopy (err 0)

uvcvideo: Unknown symbol video_device_release (err 0)

```

----------

## Doomsed

have you tried compiling it into the kernel instead of as a module?

that has always worked for me

----------

## ursusca

Thanks for your responce Doomsed,

I've emerged and built a 2.6.39-gentoo-r1 kernel. My cam works!!!  :Smile: 

----------

